# Murdock Basin still open?



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone know if the gate is still open to both the Mirror Lake highway and Murdock Basin? I know that could change with the weather changing the next few days, but it would be nice to get up there one more time before winter for some nice brookies.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would think the roads would be OK, but ice on the water may hinder you in the AM. Good luck, hope you find some good brookies. Males may be kind of foul-meated due to milting, and egg-laiden females might be short on meat. The males will sure look good though! 
P.M. me if you want info on the area.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

trial lake snotel has about 6 inches of snow. about 10000 feet
http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/ut/snow/?cid=nrcs141p2_034237

beaver divide snotel is snow free at 8300 feet. should be good to go. however, could get a foot or more tomorrow... so go fast and come back soon. which is contrary to the advice i normally give which is... heres your hat, whats your hurry and dont let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

this morning trial lake has 14 inches of snow and beaver divide has 5. you can probably still drive your lexus sedan into murdock basin...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Kingfisher said:


> this morning trial lake has 14 inches of snow and beaver divide has 5. you can probably still drive your lexus sedan into murdock basin...


Have you ever even driven all the way in to Hoover Lake? Not only do I not drive a Lexus sedan, but you definitely will not make it very far up there in any sedan.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

aye lad... sarcasm sometimes does not translate well in written form... yes i have been all the way... over so many roads and trails across the state including murdock... no you shouldnt drive a lexus up there now nor only the less intelligent would do so in summer. tho i did see a lexus with a lady driver on the north side on an atv trail late summer in a place completely unexpected.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Kingfisher said:


> aye lad... sarcasm sometimes does not translate well in written form... yes i have been all the way... over so many roads and trails across the state including murdock... no you shouldnt drive a lexus up there now nor only the less intelligent would do so in summer. tho i did see a lexus with a lady driver on the north side on an atv trail late summer in a place completely unexpected.


I love it up there even on a holiday weekend, the rough road keeps a lot of folks out so it's still nice and quiet. It's not uncommon to have an entire lake to yourself on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon up there, I just wish the brookies had a longer growing season to fatten up a bit.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> I love it up there even on a holiday weekend, the rough road keeps a lot of folks out so it's still nice and quiet. It's not uncommon to have an entire lake to yourself on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon up there, I just wish the brookies had a longer growing season to fatten up a bit.


They'll start to fatten up once they're eventually replaced with fewer and sterile brook trout. The ability to reproduce seriously downgrades the quality of brook trout in most Uinta lakes. With a decent food source, (like a couple in Murdock Basin), and lower density, brookies can get to a very respectable size in the Uintas. I know of a few that meet these conditions, but they are very dynamic and change yearly. Sterile brook trout will greatly augment the fishery in the Uintas, and hopefully they can quit stocking those silly tiger trout, especially in the backcountry, where they are not welcome.


----------

